# lone sailor in trouble.



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/8324806.stm

Good thing he wasn't doing a Jessica ! 
looks like unexpected force 7 winds caught him out. Wonder what the financial cost of his unnecessary rescue was ?
Who says lone sailors aren't a nuisance !!!!


----------



## paisleymerchant (Mar 15, 2007)

All that and stupid too did he not read the weather reports?
Some people tend not to treat the sea with the respect it demands !


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Gareth Jones said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/8324806.stm
> 
> Who says lone sailors aren't a nuisance !!!!


Well there are quite a few in this thread - http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=29251&page=15


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't think this man can be put into the same category as solo sailors who sail around the world including the Jessica thread, but it is great fodder for those against the latter.

This person from the information known so far comes under the same category whether alone or not of those who take to our coastal waters on a regular basis who is totally unprepared because there is no law to stop them taking a boat out without proper equipment or letting coastguards know etc. 

David


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

More about ability then numbers perhaps?


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Pompeyfan said:


> I don't think this man can be put into the same category as solo sailors who sail around the world including the Jessica thread, but it is great fodder for those against the latter.
> 
> This person from the information known so far comes under the same category whether alone or not of those who take to our coastal waters on a regular basis who is totally unprepared because there is no law to stop them taking a boat out without proper equipment or letting coastguards know etc.
> 
> David


 Once they get out of sight of land they are all in the same category ! 
It doesn't matter if they are sailing from Liverpool to the isle of Man or liverpool to New York!


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Wonder why all the " go Jessica go ! " enthusiasts are shying away from this thread ?


----------

